# Tiroir cd qui s'ouvre au démarrage du mac sans qu'on lui demande



## GIZMAC (22 Mai 2003)

Bon vla mon premier sujet !!!

Je possède un G4 et mon soucis c le tiroir CD qui s'ouvre tous seul auand je démarre le mac !! et à chaque fois!!! comment lui interdire ou modifier ca !! Je crois que ca a commencer un jour ou j'ai voulus mettre à jour mon firmware, mais bon je suis pas sur. Help me please !!!


----------



## mfay (23 Mai 2003)

Ben ouais, c'est un vieux bug qui arrive quand on change le firmware sur les vieux G4.

Jamais trouvé de solution pour mon cas.

Fait une recherche sur le Forum c'est pas la première fois qu'on en parle.

(Moi il ne sortait qu'au moment des redemarrages)


----------



## GIZMAC (23 Mai 2003)

n'existe t il pas un moyen de revenir sur le firmeware original !!


----------



## GIZMAC (23 Mai 2003)

que chercher dans le forum pour trouver ce sujet la dans les anciens, car quand je tape " tiroir cd ou firmware " je trouve rien. Merci de ton aide.


----------



## mfay (24 Mai 2003)

Effectivement la recherche ne donne rien sur macG.

Chez MacBidouille j'ai trouvé ça :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/viewtopic.php?t=20667&amp;highlight=tiroir+cd
http://forum.macbidouille.com/viewtopic.php?t=9603&amp;highlight=tiroir+cd

Sinon tu peux toujours essayer un zappage de PRAM, mais ça ne devrait pas marcher.


----------



## GIZMAC (26 Mai 2003)

Galère tout ça.

C peut être cette mise à jour du firmeware qui est faite non pas pour un G4 qui a un tiroir mais seulement pour des emacs sans tiroir de cd donc ki les forces peut être à éjecter des cd déja insérer avant démarrage (je parle d'ejection de cd pour l'emac bien sur !!) du coup sur un G4 cette opération se traduit par ouverture du tiroir au démarage !! tu vois se que je veux dire ou je suis pas très clair !!

 Bon je continue de chercher !! et merci de tes réponse sa m'encourage!!


----------



## HotBread (27 Mai 2003)

depuis  mon passage à indisign, je n'ai plus le mac qui me tire la langue au démarage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



héhé, xpress c'est fini, donc plus de clé et d'adaptateur adb.
bien à vous
hotbread


----------



## HotBread (19 Juin 2003)

du nouveau avec ce tiroir de cd ?


----------

